

Fantasy Cricket Anyone? - anrep
http://blog.howzatnow.com/2013/06/fantasy-cricket-anyone.html

======
roshanpaiva
We've tried to take a fresh perspective on fantasy cricket. Encouraging you
all to take a look and provide your feedback and suggestions. Its been a fun
journey trying to do this while having a full time job. Reply back if you are
interested in finding out about our technology stack or anything interesting
like that.

